

Risks to Flying in Asia - wyclif
http://graphics.wsj.com/asia-aviation/

======
shulu
Asia has lower or similar accident rate normalized to traffic compare to NA
and EU, according to ICAO, for 2010 - 2013. I cannot find report for 2014.

[http://www.icao.int/safety/Documents/ICAO_State-of-Global-
Sa...](http://www.icao.int/safety/Documents/ICAO_State-of-Global-
Safety_web_EN.pdf)

[http://www.icao.int/safety/Documents/ICAO_SGAS_2012_final.pd...](http://www.icao.int/safety/Documents/ICAO_SGAS_2012_final.pdf)

[http://www.icao.int/safety/Documents/ICAO_2013-Safety-
Report...](http://www.icao.int/safety/Documents/ICAO_2013-Safety-
Report_FINAL.pdf)

[http://www.icao.int/safety/Documents/ICAO_2014%20Safety%20Re...](http://www.icao.int/safety/Documents/ICAO_2014%20Safety%20Report_final_02042014_web.pdf)

This in contrast of the 2008 accident rate quoted. Might we say Asia flight is
getting safer the FASTEST?

------
djcapelis
I've happily been on airplanes in most of the countries discussed. From small
airlines who gave me handwritten boarding passes in Myanmar to non-western but
world-class carriers that are still banned from US airspace over safety issues
from the past to flights in and out of many of these airports using major
international carriers.

This is a fascinating article about a lot of aspects of development and parts
where different airports are behind, but getting on an airplane in Asia is
still one of the safer things I do on that continent. (Or any others I've been
on.) I find US media has a habit of doing hand-wringing about other countries
safety problems, or perceived safety problems when there's really not a
substantial difference in outcomes.

Also... specifically in the case of South Korea, I find it funny the article
breathlessly implies that since South Korea has only installed two wind down-
shear warning systems, that's somehow behind the curve. That almost certainly
means ICN has one, which means a shockingly large percentage of that country's
international flights are through an airport with coverage. Assuming the other
system is either at Gimpo or Busan, that takes care of a large percentage of
the remaining traffic. (There's certainly domestic air travel in South Korea,
but last time I needed to move about the country, I just took the KTX bullet
train. So much more awesome.)

WSJ's implication that South Korea is unspeakably behind in deploying these
systems seems a little strange. I'm surprised they don't have computerized
flow management, but I'd also be interested to understand why. I'd hazard a
guess it might be because a lot of the traffic in that country is on either
approach or take off, so it's already in local controllers hands and flow
control for transiting traffic is simply not a large part of their
controllers' duties? I dunno, anyone an aircraft controller who can shine
light on this one? :) I doubt South Korea hasn't deployed the technology
because they can't or don't want to, Seoul makes most any American city feel
like the the past in comparison. I live in SF and coming home from some of the
cities in Asia feels like moving backwards a decade.

------
solomatov
This page makes my computer's fan run wildly.

------
Aardwolf
I see beautifully rendered clouds through which you're moving, and it responds
to the mouse. Both before and after allowing Flash. But for the rest nothing
happens? Could it be broken in my browser? Using Firefox.

EDIT: Never mind, there's a scrollbar... proof that the recent trend in
webdesign of non-obvious scrollability is confusing :)

~~~
fragsworth
This trend got me to miss at least 10 articles, not knowing what was wrong
with them.

I have only recently learned to check if scrolling does something.

Glad to know I'm not the only one.

------
dredmorbius
Another case of presentation interferes with story.

~~~
Joyfield
Reverse for me.

~~~
dredmorbius
Failure to degrade gracefully, and leaving artifacts all over the page, on
"unsupported" devices / browsers (which, thanks for caring, aren't
upgradable).

